# سؤال مهم عن عذاب القبر



## عمرو حسن (30 مارس 2012)

اعلم انه في الكتاب المقدس يوجد جهنم ويوجد الجحيم ولكن احب ان اسأل هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس عذاب القبر ام لا ؟


----------



## عمرو حسن (30 مارس 2012)

ولماذا يتم دفن الموتى في التابوت؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مارس 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> اعلم انه في الكتاب المقدس يوجد جهنم ويوجد الجحيم ولكن احب ان اسأل هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس عذاب القبر ام لا ؟


 

مسيحياً لا يوجد شيء أسمه عذاب القبر ...لان لحظة موت الانسان هي أنفصال بين الروح والجسد...فالجسد يبقى فاني والروح تبقى خالدة ...هذه "*معتقدات"* أسلامية لا تمت للمسيحية بأي صلة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مارس 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> ولماذا يتم دفن الموتى في التابوت؟


 

هناك عدة أسباب برأيي ...بعضها تختص في انتشار الامراض ..والبعض الاخر يختص بتجنب الحيوانات الضارية التي تحفر الارض لاستخراج الجثث واكلها ...والبعض منها يختص بالكوارث الطبيعية كالفيضانات مثلا...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 مارس 2012)

*بالنسبة لعذاب القبر ، فهو خرافة غير مسيحية نهائياً

بل بالعكس ، نؤمن بأن أرواح المسيحيين الذين عاشوا فى طاعة المسيح ، تنطلق بكل الفرح وسط تهليل الملائكة والقديسين ، إلى فردوس النعيم ، وتوجد مشاهدات عديدة تؤكد ذلك 

ويمكنك الإطلاع على بعضها فى هذا الكتاب : 

معجزات أثناء إنطلاق الروح 


http://bit.ly/zZ5mLS


*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 مارس 2012)

أول نقطة ::: - أن هناك من العقائد  والايمانيات   ما   لم يتم  فحصه  بالعيان والادلة العلمية والبراهين المعملية المختبرية ..يقيناً   ان  نقر أن هناك *عقائد  غيبية *((إ_*شتقاقا من الغيب أو المجهو*_ل))  فلم يسبق لآى  مجموعة بحثية أن  إطلعت على هذه الاسرار  المجهولة- ويصعب إثبات المعتقدات فى هذه المواضيع  بالقرائن  والادلة الدامغة المادية ..
لكننا نقبل بروح الخضوع والاذعان والطاعة  ما  قدمه إلينا  الوحى الالهى  فى الكتاب المقدس من خلال تجميع _*((كل )*_) ما   سجل  من عقائد فى  نصوص كاملة متكاملة مترابطة  -  على أساس   تقدير((*  السياق  *)).. ومن ثم  نستقي عقائدنا الايمانية    من تكامل النصوص  والتفسيرات المترابطة ..
وحسب إيماننا  الاقدس المسيحى  ... لا  يوجد   إطلاقا   ما يعرف  بعذاب القبر ولا  مفردات السيناريو الذى حمله(( الإ.##ام)) ... والذى  لم يخلو  من بعض العناصر المثيرة للطرافة والتهكم.ونعتقد  تماما بعدم معقوليتها ولا مشروعيتها..
-------------
خلاصة إيماننا  المسيحى الارثوذوكسي -يمكن تلخيصه وتبسيطه فى الصياغة التاليه:-
الروح  تذهب فور مغادرتها للجسد  إما  إلى 1-مكان إنتظار   الابرار المؤمنين  ((  فردوس النعيم ))  متنعمه بحالة من السرور   والكمال والرقي  والسكينة وإتساع المدارك ..والبصييرة ..   وهى  عابده  شاكرة لربها منسجمه مع جماعة ((الابرار المؤمنين ))  فى عباده وتسبيح.  ويجيز  لها ربها  زيارة الاحياء الاتقياء على الارض حسب مشيئته تقدس وتبارك- لحكمة  يراها ويقدرها - تكريما منه -وتمجيدا لاسمه القدوس ولصالح بنيان كنيسته وخلاص النفوس..
والروح وحالتها هذه هى عابده مُصلية مُسبحة..  فى إنتظار  القيامه  العامة التى تتحد فيها بالاجساد بعد قيامها من القبور والتراب - بحالة ممجده  منزهه عن الضعف والعجز والتشوه - وفى أكمل ما تكون من طهارة ونقاوة وشفافية وفى أكمل حال من أحوال الصلاة الخشوعيه للابد.
-------
وأما  -2-أرواح الاشرار تقبض عليها زبانية جهنم (( إبليس وملائكته)) لانها -اى   روح الاشرار  عاشت لإجل  أغراضهم وإنسجمت   معهم وإتحدت بهم -وتمثلت بهم  وباعت نفسها لهم -  فحــــل  فيها -بل  وجب   لها  المشاركة معهم فى الخواتيم كما تشاركت معهم فى البدايات - واما   الروح  وقد ذعرها  تجمع الزبانية((ملائكة أشرار - شياطين)) حولها -وتخلى نعمة الله عنها وتكشف   لها المصير المرهوب المحتوم الدرامى  الذى ينتظرها -=وهى تحبس  فى  سجن  روحانى ذهنى معنوى إسمه الهاوية - الجحيم (( تمهيدا  لجهنم الابدية))-فيستبد بها  الذعر والعذاب والهلع   فتكون   فى رفض شديد وتوتر  وقلق وعذاب اليم  إلى يوم  تــُـبعُث بإتحادها  بالجسد الذى إستغلته بالزنى والفساد والجور والظلم والتجبر.. فتقام كرها وليس طوعا وتقف أمام المنبر الخوف -تحاكم  بالعدل المطلق الجاد الحاد الذى  لا مجاملة ولا مداهنة ولا صهينة فيه من تضليل وتعليم مغلوط  عن غفران موهوم من إله يغفر  وفقا ل(عداد) تكرار بعض الاستغفرات او التمائم - (( وهذا برأينا وهم مطلق)).
بين الحال  رقم -1- والحال رقم -2- حواجز وحوائل -محال تجاوزها  أو عبورها \\وفواصل يستحيل تسويتها او حدوث خلط.بين الاثنين.
- الارواح فى كلا الموقفين 1 و2 - تعى جيدا جدا ماضيها وحاضرها ومستقبلها الشخصى -وتعى الشئ الكثير من أحوال أقربائها الارضيين .
-تتفوق الروح المجرده على حالها هى نفسها قبل خلع الجسد -من حيث المعرفة والادراك والتبصر وسهولة الحركة..
- - +_*+  هام جدا : الروح فى الحالين ليست حرة الحركة ولا وجود لما يمكن ان نستنتج منه أو نستشف وجود شئ من الفوضوية فى التجوال -أو الإستقلالية أو حرية الحركة-ولا صحة إطلاقا لإستدعاء الأرواح - أو التخاطر معها - أو الاتصال بها -أو تكليفها بمهام  حسب الرغبة البشرية - فلا وجود إطلاقا  لا لنصوص ولالايمائات أو تلميحات -نستنتج منها -مايمكن أن يتفق مع هذه الخرافات.*_ . 
-  غالبا  الحياة مابعد الموت  فيها تعويض عن الحياه  قبله وفيها تغيير مذهل مدهش عن الحال قبله فتجد  الفقير الهزيل الذليل ههنا  مجيدا عزيزا بهيا  هناك مادام من فئة المؤمنين الابرار الاتقياء . والعكس صحيح فقد تصاب بالدهشه على تبدل وتغيير الاوضاع.وإجعل ذلك مجالا لتأءملاتك.
الرد  هنا ملخص مبسط يخلو من الاستشهادات   -لانه موجه للرد  على تساؤل  سائل غير مسيحى .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 مارس 2012)

عذاب القبر غير موجود في المسيحية
لأنه بمجرد موت الانسان تنفصل روحه عن جسده
و يتحلل الجسد و يعود للتراب و يبقى بلا أي إحساس
فأي عذاب لجسد ميّت بلا روح ولا إحساس ؟


----------



## emad62 (31 مارس 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> اعلم انه في الكتاب المقدس يوجد جهنم ويوجد الجحيم ولكن احب ان اسأل هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس عذاب القبر ام لا ؟



اولا هات ايه تفيد بوجود كلمه جهنم دى
ثانيا 
مال الحجيم 
ومال خرافه غذاب القبر
اما بالنسبه لدفن الموتى فى تابوت 
ده شئ بعيد عن العقيده خالص
دى طقوس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم  emad62
الايه موجوده  فى الانجيل بحسب ماسجل مارمعلمنا لوقا الانجيلي   الاصحاح الثانى عشر  الايه رقم 5خمسة
+((5 بل أريكم ممن تخافون : خافوا من الذي بعدما يقتل، له سلطان أن يلقي في *جهنم.* نعم، أقول لكم: من هذا خافوا))   إنتهى الاقتباس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

*بخصوص الرابط الذى وضعته فى مداخلتى السابقة عن كتاب معجزات إنطلاق الروح ، وهو :

http://bit.ly/zZ5mLS

فتوجد شكوى من عدم عمله

كما حدثت شكوى من عدم عمل رابط آخر عن موضوع آخر خاص بفيديوهات هرس مدرعات جيش الإخوان للأقباط العزل ، كنت قد حملته ثم رفعته 

فارجو من الإخوة الذين لم يعمل هذا الرابط أن يعلمونى بذلك ، لكى أبحث عن حل إن امكن ذلك

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

*بخصوص جهنم ، فهى ستكون بعد القيامة ، فهى بحيرة النار المكتوب عنها فى سفر الرؤيا ، وهى المعدة لإبليس وكل جنوده واتباعه

أما الآن ، فيوجد الجحيم ، وهو مكان إنتظار صعب للأرواح الغير مُخَلَّصة ، ولكنه لا يصل لمستوى العذاب فى جهنم النار الأبدية
*


----------



## عمرو حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكل من افادني برده ولكن عندنا في الاسلام عذاب القبر ليس خرافة فلقد سألت سؤال بسيط ولم يكن هناك داعي لهذا الكلام .
شكرا مرة ثانية واحب ان اقول لكم " لكم دينكم ولي دين"


----------



## عمرو حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> مسيحياً لا يوجد شيء أسمه عذاب القبر ...لان لحظة موت الانسان هي أنفصال بين الروح والجسد...فالجسد يبقى فاني والروح تبقى خالدة ...هذه "*معتقدات"* أسلامية لا تمت للمسيحية بأي صلة



شكرا لردك المهذب


----------



## عمرو حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> هناك عدة أسباب برأيي ...بعضها تختص في انتشار الامراض ..والبعض الاخر يختص بتجنب الحيوانات الضارية التي تحفر الارض لاستخراج الجثث واكلها ...والبعض منها يختص بالكوارث الطبيعية كالفيضانات مثلا...



اشكرك مره اخرى على جوابك لسؤالي بطريقة مهذبة ليس فيها تهكم على الاسلام


----------



## عمرو حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

emad62 قال:


> اولا هات ايه تفيد بوجود كلمه جهنم دى
> ثانيا
> مال الحجيم
> ومال خرافه غذاب القبر
> ...



انت مش حافظ الانجيل بتاعكوا ولا ايه على العموم في اخ تاني رد عليك بآية من الانجيل


----------



## emad62 (2 أبريل 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> انت مش حافظ الانجيل بتاعكوا ولا ايه على العموم في اخ تاني رد عليك بآية من الانجيل


 

*مش مشكله حافظ بس فاهم*
*هى دى مشكله الاسلام اللى صدرها *
*للعالم المتخلف *
*انه يحفظ ولا يفهم*
*معظم المسلمين حافظين القران *
*طنطنه*
*بس مش فاهمين حاجه*
*لانهم حافظين القران*
*وشكر الى الاخ اللى وضح*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2012)

*الأديان بوجه عام ، السماوية منها والأرضية ، تبحث فى أمور غيبية -مثلما قال الإخوة سابقاً- ولذلك فكلامها يحتاج إلى عنصر يبعث اليقين ويدعو للإيمان بما تقوله ، وإلاَّ يستوى مع الخرافات

وفى دين الإله الحقيقى الذى أعلن عن ذاته فى العهد القديم ثم فى العهد الجديد ، فإنه يقدم برهاناً عملياً على صدق ما يدعونا للإيمان به من غيبيات

وهذا البرهان العملى هو المعجزات التى صنعها الله بنفسه أو بواسطة القديسين الذين حمَّلهم رسالته للبشر

ولولا هذا البرهان العملى ، لأصبح التصديق بما يقوله من غيبيات ، هو عمل مضاد للعقل ، عمل خرافى

إذن فالفارق بين الخرافة وبين الإيمان بالغيبيات ، هو البرهان العملى على صدق قول القائل ، برهان يثبت أن مصدر الكلام هو الإله الحقيقى الخالق للكون والخالق للحياة

وهذا البرهان وجدناه فى إلهنا الذى يحيى العظام وهى رميم ، والذى يقول للميت بعدما صار رميماً : لعازر هلم خارجاً ، فيخرج الميت حياً بقوة الأمر الإلهى 

هذا هو الفارق بين إيمان ثابت مبنى على الصخر ، وبين إيمان مبنى على خرافات ، ينشرها بقوة الإرهاب

وشتان الفارق
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2012)

مالكم تركتم الموضوع الأصلى ، وتبحثون عن كلمة هنا وهناك خارج الموضوع !!!

السؤال كان عن خرافة عذاب القبر ، وهل لها وجود فى المسيحية ، وقد رددنا بما فيه الكفاية 

كما زدنا وأوضحنا سبب تسميتنا لها بالخرافة

فما بالكم تركتم كل هذه المداخلات وكأنهم لم تروها !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2012)

لا يوجد في المسيحية شئ إسمه عذا القبر.
السؤال تمت الإجابة عليه فالرجاء الكف عن تشتيت الموضوع.
سأعطي الموضوع فرصة أخيرة وإن إستمر التشتيت فسأكتفي بغلق الموضوع


----------



## Critic (3 أبريل 2012)

مصدر اسطورة عذاب القبر المسروقة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120742


----------



## عمرو حسن (3 أبريل 2012)

*حرر بوساطة الإدارة
بسبب تشتيت الموضوع
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 أبريل 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> ولماذا يتم دفن الموتى في التابوت؟




مش بالضرورة خااااالص دفن موتانا فى تابوت 

ولكنة 
نوع من أنواع تكريم الميت 
وهذا يرجع  إلى الحالة الإقتصادية لأهل المتوفى 

وليس خوفاً من فكرة عذاب القبر التى تسيطر على عقولكم 
فنحنُ لا نؤمن بهذة الفكرة الخاطئة 

فعند الموت تنفصل الروح عن الجسد 

الروح تذهب إلى الجحيم أو الفردوس على حسب أعمالها 

والجسد يعود إلى أصلة (( التراب ))


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (7 أبريل 2012)

emad62 قال:


> اولا هات ايه تفيد بوجود كلمه جهنم دى
> ثانيا
> مال الحجيم
> ومال خرافه غذاب القبر
> ...




آسفة أخي الحبيب عماد ولكن توجد كلمة جهنم في الكتاب المقدس وعلى لسان الرب يسوع في إنجيل (متى الأصحاح الخامس والعدد 29) : " لأنّه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يُلقي جسدك كله في جهنم"


بالنسبة لعذاب القبر حبيت اشارك بسؤال صغير، هل يعيد الله الروح للميت في قبره حتى يعذبه؟ لأن الروح كانت قد فارقت الجسد.

وأيضاً، ماذا بالنسبة للذين يموتون دهساً تحت المدرعات أو أكلاً لأحد الحيوانات المفترسة، جسدهم لن يبقى كما هو، ومنهم من يصعب دفنه في قبر، فكيف يكون شكل عذاب القبر لهم؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أبريل 2012)

*مصداقية الأمور الغيبية ، تنبع من مصداقية قائلها

فنحن نصدق كلام ربنا يسوع المسيح عن ملكوت السموات ، لأنه صادق فى كل شيئ ، ولأنه أثبت صدق كلامه بعظيم معجزاته ، التى وصلت لأن يدعو الميت بعدما أنتن ، فيلبى النداء ويخرج حياً

هذا هو جوهر الموضوع : مصداقية القائل

وبدون المصداقية ، يصبح الكلام مجرد خرافات

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أبريل 2012)

ولعل عدم وجود برهان على مصداقية الكلام -بوجه عام- هو الذى يجعلهم يلجأون لفبركة فيديوهات ، لا تقدر على الثبات أمام الفحص العلمى للفيلم

وذلك لمحاولة الخروج من مأزق الخرافة التى يجدون أنفسهم بلا حيلة أمامها


----------



## emad62 (7 أبريل 2012)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> آسفة أخي الحبيب عماد ولكن توجد كلمة جهنم في الكتاب المقدس وعلى لسان الرب يسوع في إنجيل (متى الأصحاح الخامس والعدد 29) : " لأنّه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يُلقي جسدك كله في جهنم"
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لعذاب القبر حبيت اشارك بسؤال صغير، هل يعيد الله الروح للميت في قبره حتى يعذبه؟ لأن الروح كانت قد فارقت الجسد.
> ...


 
*سلام ونعمه لك *
*شكرا على التصحيح *
*بس انا لماقل انه لا يوجد كلمه حجيم فى الكتاب المقدس*
*انا قلت له حتى يبحث فى الكتاب المقدس عله يقراء *
*شئ يفيده  او يجد شئ لا يقتنع بيه فيجدلنا *
*ونستفيد جميعا*



*تحيه لكل شعب الاردن المحب للمسيح*​


----------



## emad62 (7 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> اخى الكريم  emad62
> الايه موجوده  فى الانجيل بحسب ماسجل مارمعلمنا لوقا الانجيلي   الاصحاح الثانى عشر  الايه رقم 5خمسة
> +((5 بل أريكم ممن تخافون : خافوا من الذي بعدما يقتل، له سلطان أن يلقي في *جهنم.* نعم، أقول لكم: من هذا خافوا))   إنتهى الاقتباس


 
*سلام ونعمه لك *
*شكرا على التصحيح *
*بس انا لماقل انه لا يوجد كلمه حجيم فى الكتاب المقدس*
*انا قلت له حتى يبحث فى الكتاب المقدس عله يقراء *
*شئ يفيده  او يجد شئ لا يقتنع بيه فيجدلنا *
*ونستفيد جميعا*​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (8 أبريل 2012)

emad62 قال:


> *سلام ونعمه لك *
> *شكرا على التصحيح *
> *بس انا لماقل انه لا يوجد كلمه حجيم فى الكتاب المقدس*
> *انا قلت له حتى يبحث فى الكتاب المقدس عله يقراء *
> ...




شكراً أخي عماد الرب يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه


----------



## سهيله (9 مارس 2016)

Mr. ElectericCurrent
تحيه لحضرتك
وتحيه لكل اخواتى وحبايبى ابناء المسيح
من اجمل ما قرأت و فهمت كانت مقالتك الرائعه البسيطه والمعبره والقويه
أشكركم جميعا للايضاح وربنا يخليكم ليا


----------

